# IUI and clomid



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

hi!

I've had one natural cycle of IUI which was successful, sadly had an early miscarriage.  I'm hoping to have another go early next year and our doctor has suggested that I try a low dose of clomid to increase my progesterone levels (in addition to progesterone pessaries).  I forgot to ask at the appointment whether I would need to go for scans if I do take clomid - does anyone have any experience with clomid and IUI?  Last time was a natural cycle so I only had to go in for the IUI itself?

Also, are there any possible side effects from either the clomid or the progesterone?

Thanks for your help,
pippi x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry I can't really help I had natural IUI's and a medicated cycle and had scans for all my IUI's
I think it may depend on the clinic, I'd give them a ring just so you know for sure.

Sorry if that wasn't much help, I am sure some of the other ladies on here will be more helpfull.

Donna xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I would call your clinic and check.  I had injections with my IUI so had scans and when I was on Clomid I had one cycle where I had scans but others where I wasn't scanned.

Good luck
Jane xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I had clomid only without IUI but did go for regular scans to see if it was working (I do ovulate naturally as well) & not producing too many follicles. I was scanned normally about day 11 & then about day 14 as well.

As for side effects if you take the tablets at night it should hopefully minimise them. You do get bloating, headaches, hot flushes, mood swings in varying degrees & some people dont' get any at all. I took my clomid with accupuncture & my side effects were really minimal.

HTH?


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I had to take clomid with all three of my DIUI.  I had to take a 50mg tablet each day on day 2 to day 6.  I had no side effects at all really.  I had to then go in for scans as follows 1st scan day 12 of my cycle then if needed another scan a couple of days later depending on follie size.

Good luck with treatment.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

first time iui they put me on clomid but this didnt agree with me, i was moody, ratty etc twice as bad pre menstrually so next time they put me on gonal f which was a far better chocie for me but i didn't produce as many follicles.


----------

